# I sit, I stand, Islay!



## TorpedoTom (Aug 9, 2015)

Greetings, greetings, greetings!


Thought I would get an opinion here. I have become a large fan of Scotch, thanks to my wonderful professor and mentor who introduced me to developing a palate last year. In particular I have a predilection to smokiness and peaty-ness. For the college budget, and developing connoisseur, I've been recommended two malts that are actually easy to find. They are Laphroaig 10 and Ardbeg 10. Both get great reviews, and I will undoubtedly try a bottle of each at some point in time. I was curious as to which bottle is recommended to try first, and why you would recommend one over the other?


Thanks,
Tom


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Can't help you with the Scotch as I'm not a fan of the "peat". I rather enjoy my cheap bourbon with a cigar. My palate is very unrefined. Regardless, welcome to the group.


----------



## SP251 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've had the Laphroaig 10 (though not the Ardberg - however I've heard it's a great one as well) and had heard the very same great things before I bought it as you most likely have. If you're into the peaty and extremely smoky drams I think you'll truly enjoy it. I found that the style (Islay malts in particular) weren't really my cup of tea, but I can certainly find respect for the taste and how one might enjoy it. I'd definitely say give the Laphroaig a shot next time you're at the store. I'm also a huge fan of Highland Park as I think even their 12 year is a fantastic and complex drink - so if you're up for branching out I'd suggest that as well. It's also reasonably priced I might add.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

The most heavily peated whiskies are Laphroaig 10, Ardbeg 10 and Lagavulin 16. Since you like peat, you couldn't go wrong starting with any of these.

I have the Laphroaig 10, and it's a peat monster. I like the intense peat, the counter balancing fruity sweetness, and the licorice notes. It's definitely an experience you won't forget.

There are alternatives. I don't know which peated whiskies you've tried, but for a beginner, Highland park 12 is a good introduction. It is fruity, and lightly peated, which means that the peat doesn't overwhelm the beginner's palate. After HP 12, you could try Talisker 10 from the isle of Sky which has more peat. Talisker 10 at 45.8% abv is syrupy, with notes of sweet malt, fruity, peppery and has ashy peat. Caol Ila 12 is also gentler on the peat.

Honestly, every one of these is a good whisky. Dive in and good luck on your journey.:vs_cool:


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Lagavulin 16 is my recommendation.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Of the two, Laphroaig 10 would be my choice but if you want to ease into the world of peat, Oban or Talisker would be my recommendation.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd go with Laphroaig over Ardbeg. The Lagavulin mentioned above is also a peat monster.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

selpo said:


> Of the two, Laphroaig 10 would be my choice but if you want to ease into the world of peat, Oban or Talisker would be my recommendation.


Whoa $70.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> Whoa $70.


70$ is easing in?


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> 70$ is easing in?


$70 is pretty average for decent single malt scotch but the "easing in" comment was in regards to "peat". Islay scotches are a big time acquired taste... sort of like smoking a full body/full strength cigar out of the gate, most likely not the best idea.

The two he rec'd to ease in aren't quite a peaty (smokey) as the others mentioned in this thread.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's probably why I never became a scotch guy. My order was always a beer and double jack back. You don't run into many scotch drinkers at the places I hung out, so I really had no chance to try it. To each his own. If you enjoy it price shouldn't really matter. I assume it's a sipping in moderation kinda drink.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

I tend to drink beer and scotch, but love a good bourbon as well.

Definitely a sipping drink, but easy to fly through a pricey bottle once it starts flowing LOL!

Most people my age don't drink scotch nor smoke cigars, so I definitely understand not running into many others.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

So I guess good scotch is never used to make the gal at the end of the bar look better.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> So I guess good scotch is never used to make the gal at the end of the bar look better.


That's why they make tequila.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

the1and0nly said:


> $70 is pretty average for decent single malt scotch but the "easing in" comment was in regards to "peat". Islay scotches are a big time acquired taste... sort of like smoking a full body/full strength cigar out of the gate, most likely not the best idea.
> 
> The two he rec'd to ease in aren't quite a peaty (smokey) as the others mentioned in this thread.


Should have been more clear in my post but this is exactly what I meant


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Some of my favorite malts arranged from "sweet" to "peat", IMHO


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> So I guess good scotch is never used to make the gal at the end of the bar look better.


For some people whiskey makes the guy at the end of the bar look like their worst enemy. I know plenty of folk who avoid it for just that reason.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chewbacca said:


> For some people whiskey makes the guy at the end of the bar look like their worst enemy. I know plenty of folk who avoid it for just that reason.


I was always a loving drunk. :grin2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lagavulin is my choice for smoke/peat. 

Personally, I prefer Talisker, as I think it had a better balance.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I was always a loving drunk. :grin2:


If I can see the score on the box in the bar, then I'm not drunk.

If I can't, then this old ship is way up past the plimsoll line in alcohol and needs to dump some of its ballast.


----------



## TorpedoTom (Aug 9, 2015)

Greetings everyone! Sorry for the late response, I just got back from Cozumel, and enjoyed quite a bit of Havana Club rum. Thank you for all of the responses, think I'll pick up a bottle when I go to the liquor store this weekend, sounds like Laphroaig is the winner! I did return with more cash than expected in Cozumel, so a bottle of each may not be out of question. Anyways, my liquor store has both the regular and cask strength Laphroaig 10, cask is $65 and normal is $49. Would there be any reason to choose one over the other? (Ardbeg 10 is in a gift set for $47)


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

i personally prefer the quarter cask and should be around the same ballpark


----------



## Planter (May 17, 2016)

Did any of you try Ardbeg Uigeadail? It's on top of my list of things to try, but for some reason I did not get a hand on it, yet. How does it compare to Lagavulin 16?


----------

